
Details of the SEAL Raid in Yemen (Jan 2017) - virtuabhi
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/09/women-and-children-in-yemeni-village-recall-horror-of-trumps-highly-successful-seal-raid/
======
canada_dry
From the article: Perhaps the US confused a low-level al Qaeda militant who
happens to have the same name: Abubakr al Baghdadi. Or perhaps they were
tricked into the raid to help the competing internal factions - which happened
in the past.

Yet another perfect example of what an oxymoron the term "military
intelligence" really is.

